# More evidence of liberal antigun attitude



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Have any of you read, or have you heard about the controversy in Littleton, Colorado? A statue is going up of an American hero who died saving his fellow soldiers. The statue is of him in full field dress, complete with his rifle. Liberals are astounded that the city would be so ignorant as to put up a statue complete with weapon. What are they thinking advocating gun violence? This is just another incident in a long trail of incidents showcasing the liberal disdain for firearms. 
I think we need to keep track of any group, or any individual with this illogical firearms phobia. They are dangerous to our sport and our freedom.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Plainsman, you are one funny guy! That's terrible! Who are these crazy "liberals?" Give us some more information! I just noticed your picture! If you put on a gas mask, you could be in Alaska!! Just kidding! I wish I had all that fur with the nice spring we are having. But then again some anti trapping and hunting liberal would spray paint me pink!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The fur was for the centennial. I don't have it now. Lucky too, I seen a liberal with a can of pink spray paint.   

To tell the truth there was no political affiliation with the idiots in Littleton, Colorado. Is there anyone who thinks they were conservatives. Not republicans some of them are as crazy as liberals. Conservatives, democrat or republican are not anti firearms. You want the truth, you already have it. Ask yourself if conservatives or liberals introduce antifirearms bills. I know, if your a true liberal you call them gun control, but whatever you call it the consequences are the same. 
By the way Rooster when I use the term you, I am not referring specifically to you. I use it in the general term towards anyone who relates to antifirearms agendas. I thought I should make that clear. Sometimes I may come off to personal.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Now with the shootings in Virgina see how all the liberal anti gun folks jump on the wagon with election comming up. It is a very dark day!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think it was the National Zoo in Washington that had some sort of firearms related incident. Not very important, but Clinton rushed up there like flies to a dung pile. You could see the look on his face that he was disappointed it wasn't more tragic for his TV face time. Watch the political affiliation of these people. They make jokes about attorneys being ambulance chasers, and that only fit's a small percentage of them. Liberal democrats follow firearms violence of any kind, real or imaginary.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Bush is going to address the nation thie afternoon it will bd interesting to see what he has to say But it will be very important to see how hard the Dem"s will ride this thing, I just hope the media gets the facts striaght!!
And not use the deaths of these young people as a way of getting at the repeal of Clinton's bann os some weapons. I feel so bad for the parents and Grandparents of these kids.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have been outside most of the morning and only heard a little when I first responded to you. Your right there are two disasters here. First and foremost is the victims. What has happened that people can be so sick as to shoot anyone they can? It boggles the mind. I would sure like to see a background on this type of person and (on no) do some profiling.
The first shooting like this that I can remember was a guy in a tower in Texas. Or was it the guy in a McDonalds in Texas. One interesting note about the guy in McDonalds in Texas was that he had belonged to a gun control organization. You don't suppose some of these fools see themselves as martyrs and justify their death and the death of others by thinking that the end result is saving lives through gun control? Either way he was a few fries short of a happy meal. Jane Fonda isn't the only radical wacked out liberal out there.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Whar bothers me is the news reporters keep useng the words auotmatics weapons when no one in law enforcement have said what it was. There are ruimors of a 9mm and a 22cal.


----------



## upland420 (Dec 27, 2004)

280IM said:


> Whar bothers me is the news reporters keep useng the words auotmatics weapons when no one in law enforcement have said what it was. There are ruimors of a 9mm and a 22cal.


Yes, the important issue is what guns the media reports were used in todays mass murder. Hopefully you will stay in *skoole* and get more *lerrnin*.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Hopefully you will stay in skoole and get more lerrnin.

If you see the following 280IM don't click the mouse then it will not bother you!!! I am lerrnin


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

upland420 said:


> 280IM said:
> 
> 
> > Whar bothers me is the news reporters keep useng the words auotmatics weapons when no one in law enforcement have said what it was. There are ruimors of a 9mm and a 22cal.
> ...


Can we please look beyond the petty slams and look at what has just happened. I don't know what kind of rifle/shotgun/handgun this freak used. The only thing I do know is it's going to hurt all of us in the end. The liberals are going to use this like none other!! It already makes me want to puke hearing their crap on the TV. They are going to have a "hay day" with this..

Lets not attack each other&#8230;please! It only makes things worse. Thanks gents&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Yes, the important issue is what guns the media reports were used in todays mass murder. Hopefully you will stay in skoole and get more lerrnin.


If you don't understand how the media can twist facts to drive a story in a certain direction then you understand nothing. What the hell is it with your attitude anyway. Every thread you get involved with is nothing but sarcasm and put downs.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

upland420 said:


> 280IM said:
> 
> 
> > Whar bothers me is the news reporters keep useng the words auotmatics weapons when no one in law enforcement have said what it was. There are ruimors of a 9mm and a 22cal.
> ...


I see you want to protect the anti firearms people. I looked back in your posts, and seen that you also objected to comments about liberal anti Christian policy, and were pro ethanol even though it is currently operating at a sum loss of energy. So would it be wrong to profile you as a liberal at all cost?


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

The liberals are going to use this like none other

I was in ST Louis Firday evening and Sat to the NRA National Con. and talked with several venders at thier booths and most are very worried about the gun control bills that are now up for debate or to be voted on. This will cause a lot of Reps.that were fence sitting to lean towards the liberals due to public pressure. I hate that word automatic, as thats in a very large area.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Can we please look beyond the petty slams and look at what has just happened. I don't know what kind of rifle/shotgun/handgun this freak used. The only thing I do know is it's going to hurt all of us in the end. The liberals are going to use this like none other!! It already makes me want to puke hearing their crap on the TV. They are going to have a "hay day" with this..
> 
> Lets not attack each other&#8230;please! It only makes things worse. Thanks gents&#8230;&#8230;


Since I often criticize things in all fairness I must also complement. Good point Jiffy. You know how I often voice my opinion of not liking political correctness because it judges someone by a word or two rather than what is in their heart. I also think it is more important what a man has to say than how he spells. As sportsmen we have more that unites us (most of us anyway) than divides us. 
I get the feeling I am being a little hypocritical about this, because I have given people grief about their spelling. However, I might point out that it was always people that had previously made a comment like upland240. Turnabout is fair play isn't it? To be honest I liked pointing out they have the same fallacies that they complain about. Why do liberals have that elitist attitude anyway?


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Thank you Jiffy,Gohon.and Plainsman had I known I needed to learn to spell when going to school I wouldn't not have raised so much hell and t getting throwed out!!!!!!! Unity is going to be the key and very carefully made statements. I hope every shooter and sportsman now takes time to get involved in getting the grass roots opinions of the gun owner, its not the gun, its the man behind the trigger.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm already hearing reports of how the shooter was wearing a "Vest full of magazines."

John Gibson and Andrew Nepolitano let the VA legislature have it for putting down a bill that would've allowed concealed carry on campus. I bet we don't hear much more about that, with the exception of the NRA preaching to the choir.

The arguments that will be fueled by this:

1. Limit the number of rounds a clip can hold
2. Limit the number of clips (total, regardless of the number of firearms you own) anyone can own
3. Limit the amount of ammo anyone can own
4. Limit the number of guns anyone can own
5. Recind CWP's

Top 5 off the top of my head.

Were I in upper management at Glock I'd be looking for legal defense funds starting today! It's not right, but they'll need it.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

"NRA preaching to the choir."

Thats all they are and a dam poor one at that!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

280IM said:


> "NRA preaching to the choir."
> 
> Thats all they are and a dam poor one at that!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sorry 280IM, but I have to disagree with you. They DO A LOT more than that. Just look at how the NRA fought for the gun owners in New Orleans after Katrina.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

I think now is the time for this forum and every other hunting,shooting,
reloading forum to get together and find a way to get reps. for us at bill hearings for gun control, on a national bases and find a way to fund them. We have several very capable people on this site. So what do you think? Plainsman,Horago,Gohon,Bunker,all the Mods,Danimal,Jiffy,all students,all military members, and everyone else.!!!!!!!!

Don't ***** if you don't do something on your own ,if you lose some of your gun rights!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think it is a good idea, the logistics just escape me at the moment.


----------

